# First Venison Tenderloin with Bacon w/QView



## smokenharley (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, I wish I had some pictures of the before but things got a little crazy getting ready for a party so I can only show you you the after so to speak. I had a bunch of tenderloin vacuum packed from last year's deer(s) and I thought I would do a first smoke with venison. I had already sliced them and thought if I skewer them with a piece of bacon in between, it may work. I was smoking some burnt ends from a brisket the night before so I figured the smoke time would be about equal for both. It was and they turned-out great. They were a hit with even the non-venison people.

I marinated the venison in milk, buttermilk, and garlic the night before. I know this sounds weird, and it was the first time I tried it but, it tasted great. I think because it imparted more moisture to the meat but I'm just guessing. The next day I made tenderloin sandwiches so to speak by stacking each raw loin on top of a piece of bacon for a total of four or five loins each. On to the smoke.

The smoke was all wood; mostly Oak with equal amounts of Apple and Hickory. The temperature averaged between 210 and 255. Every half hour or so I would spritz them with a 25% water and 75% Capt. Morgan mix to keep 'em moist. And I turned them every hour. I pulled them at 145 and wrapped them for an hour before serving. The smoke time was 2 hours 45 minutes until they reached 145.

Buy the way, I used Jeff's rub all over the outside after they were skewed. Melt in you mouth delicious.

Here they are, 2 of 6 that were smoked.








Ready to eat - Yummy


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2010)

Harley,

That looks pretty disgusting!

I don't do this for just anyone, but since you aren't too far from me, I would gladly come over & pick that up and get rid of it for you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We SE PA smokers gotta stick together!

Bearcarver


----------



## smokenharley (Jul 28, 2010)

You have a deal Bearcarver. The next time I do a venison smoke with my hunter buds I will make sure you are invited - seriously. I'm just a bit north of Lancaster. My next wild game smoke is a venison meatloaf.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 28, 2010)

What a great idea -- I'll bet they were awesome!


----------



## smokenharley (Jul 28, 2010)

They were Mythmaster. All was a combination of ideas I got from this site. Although the spritz was mine but I am sure I was not the first.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 28, 2010)

They look fantastic Harley! I'm a venison fan..  Yours look cooked to perfection. Nice!!


----------



## smokenharley (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Cowgirl.


----------

